# Vintage Services with rotating bezel - any info?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Google has failed me. :sad:

Can anyone (ahem, Mach) shed any light on this one? I've never seen a Services with rotating bezel, there is only one on google images for sale at a silly number with Vintage Watch Specialists.com.

I'm especially curious as to its function - it's not a divers watch. Has the military look but it doesn't feel very robust (to me, anyway).

Thanks.

Edit - photo's might help eh?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Google has failed me. :sad:
> 
> Can anyone (ahem, Mach) shed any light on this one? I've never seen a Services with rotating bezel, there is only one on google images for sale at a silly number with Vintage Watch Specialists.com.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was intended to have a function in as much Kev , it was just filling a corner of the market to mimic what many other makers were doing in the 60s . There were plenty of Swiss makers doing the same at the time , a kind of 60s fashion watch I guess.

As you say not a Divers watch and not robust enough for military but a nice looking "Classic Design" all the same


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

very simular to myMORTIMA which also has a rotating Bez H :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There were dozens of different brand names attached to this watch in the late 60's and early 70's. There were a couple of more popular names which I can't recall right now but I will think of later. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

After a great deal of pissing about, Urethra I have found it! Sicura did these watches. I remember they were a base model, below the Sicura Submarine watches.

Later,
William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I have a couple iof similar style watches marked Stentor, One has a wo5rld time bezel, the other a divers sytle bezel, I'm fairly certain that they have no acvtuall water proofing at all and are 'Pseudo' dive watches!!




























I thing they have the cheap one jewel FF movements inside so are low quality products, I also have a Rotary Aquaplunge which looks similar but has, I think an ETA ebauche fitted :wink:










John :smile:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

That rotary is lovely. If you ever feel like getting rid drop me a pm!



johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a couple iof similar style watches marked Stentor, One has a wo5rld time bezel, the other a divers sytle bezel, I'm fairly certain that they have no acvtuall water proofing at all and are 'Pseudo' dive watches!!
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thomasr said:


> That rotary is lovely. If you ever feel like getting rid drop me a pm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thomasr said:


> That rotary is lovely. If you ever feel like getting rid drop me a pm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has an AS 1712/13 cal movement in but looking at the dials there is obviously a difference between them


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Interesting piece, I've never come across a Services with a rotating bezel so was a bit interested!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Interesting piece, I've never come across a Services with a rotating bezel so was a bit interested!


Pretty sure it will be a pin pallet movement and about as watertight as a British Leyland Mini :biggrin:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > That rotary is lovely. If you ever feel like getting rid drop me a pm!
> ...


even better could do with a project!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

One of the many clones I mentioned earlier:










Picture stolen from the web.

Later,
William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

andyclient said:


> Mine has an AS 1712/13 cal movement in but looking at the dials there is obviously a difference between them


WOWSER!!

That's a stunner Andy!! :yes: :thumbsup:

John hoto:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Google has failed me. :sad:
> 
> Can anyone (ahem, Mach) shed any light on this one? I've never seen a Services with rotating bezel, there is only one on google images for sale at a silly number with Vintage Watch Specialists.com.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I`m sorry for not replying earlier but I`ve not been well.As to your question, I`ve come across quite a few Services with rotating bezels & have posted photos of this pair fairly often over the years...





Btw, that`s a cool looking model you have there


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nice one chaps - many thanks for the info from all.

It was quite a tasty find I think - I was going to stick it on e.bay with a rather grand description (it is a rare military style model after all). :biggrin:

I've worn it today and I do quite like it,


----------

